# Kitchen update



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i think it looks great. good job!


----------



## USNrider (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, we've done larger projects but this is the main one we have photos of. We didn't really want to mess with the walls too much as we were trying to keep the cost down and trying to complete it fairly quickly as it was done right before Thanksgiving. We are considering a porch addition for our next big project but I've got to get past the initial fear of starting it. It should be fairly straightforward, but we always have to plan for something unknown to rear its ugly head. When removing paneling in one of the rooms years ago we discovered the previous owners had taken out a wall, but didn't care to redo the wall where they ripped it out. They just covered it with the paneling and hid the upper sections of the wall that came down from the ceiling by installing a drop ceiling. We took that down to the studs, redid all the old wiring, and put a wall back up in a slightly different location giving us another bedroom and walk in hall closet.


----------



## Ralph Coolong (Jun 19, 2013)

WOW, That looks great, Good work


----------

